# Another question about ADF'S



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's me again.

I have bamboo in my ADF kritter keeper tank.

I fill up the water a little more than halfway so both frogs can get air.

usually in a few weeks or even less, the water level goes down by itself.

Should I be concerned, or is the bamboo just doing the water changes for me? ouo


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Still need water changes remember bamboo need leafs above water is it heated how big is it that affects water changes.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Not heated, it goes up to the top of the tank.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, answer these questions for me:

How many frogs?

What size is the kk?

Why don't you fill the water up?

Is the water more than 75 degrees?

Why does it take you a couple weeks to do a water change?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Depending on tank size and how many frogs you have you should be cleaning the tank twice a week. 1 50% water change and one 100% water change unless the tank is cycled. If it's not cycled it NEEDS two water changes a week or ammonia will build up and kill the frogs.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Okay, answer these questions for me:
> 
> How many frogs?
> 2
> ...


I keep forgetting; but I changed it last night finally.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

That is too many frogs in too small a container. That kk is too small for a single frog even. I'm sorry, but you need to upgrade to at least five gallons for the two you have now, and if you want two more not only do you have to qt for three months to avoid illness, but you also have to upgrade again to a ten gallon tank. Are you up for the task?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The water going down is from evaporation, not the plant...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Olympia- Ooh I see.

Gizmo- I'll do my best.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You need a big enough tank if you get 10 gallon would love to see that.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

-nods-


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It would be cool if you built the 10 Fallon added the 2 ADFs, a betta and an apple snail would look cool too.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

2 ADFS And a betta in a 10 gallon wouldn't be overstocking?

o-o


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know it is common too keep the two together and the other person said 4 would fit and 2 ADF and a betta would most likely work unless you found the wrong betta for a community.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahh, okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep us updated.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. always liked your avatar reminds me of willy wonka.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Two ADFs and a betta in a ten gallon would be perfect.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see.

@ Chocolate:Thanks. Hershel is his name.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Who's Hershel a Betta but be careful some bettas are too aggressive for community tanks.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Two frogs and a betta in a 10 gallon would be nice. If your current betta is too aggressive look for a nice little slow mellow male or better yet a friendly little girl. Maybe even get one from somewhere here who has been in a sorority before or has lived with other fish.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope, my avatar picture.

okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Two frogs and a betta in a 10 gallon would be nice. If your current betta is too aggressive look for a nice little slow mellow male or better yet a friendly little girl. Maybe even get one from somewhere here who has been in a sorority before or has lived with other fish.


My male is hyper aggressive too.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I got lucky, my male betta is so chill sometimes he doesn't even flare at his reflection and he never bothers my frog. Though it's sort of cute, he will lay on the gravel next to him and follow him sometimes and my frog will follow Aquarius. I'll have to say I would even trust my boy with shrimp but I wouldn't trust my frog with them xD. My frog is a tiny pig.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I also am scared if I put another pet in their I will stop loving my Betta so much.


----------

